# Logger injury-Stuart VA-08/03



## Ryan Willock (Sep 2, 2003)

*Logger injury*

Two weeks ago in Stuart Virginia a 21 year old logger and his uncle were cutting timber and the younger one was severly injured. The uncle was falling the timber and he (the 21yrd.) was limbing and topping, well some how or another he got in the way of a tree as it was coming down and now he has a broken back and in NOT expected to recover. Be careful, it could happen to you! 

I have not been able to get anymore details as of yet.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Sep 2, 2003)

Hate to hear that as always, we are but a bug for a falling tree force, and a lot else that goes on around trees (see sig-nature)......

i'm reading this just 10 days after the one close by in Lake Hamilton, where a fella ran into the path of the tree while pulling with rope, thinking he was running from it.

i think 1.5-2x the fall for clearance should be exercised, or possibly using redirect pulley to be clear in distance and direction. And that the simple practice Determing Fall distance with Rake (AS Thread) etc. should be habit.


----------



## Newfie (Sep 2, 2003)

An unfortunate incident, but it reinforces a feeling I have always had about working alone. Yes, working alone has the risks of no one being around to get help if you can't. But I figure working with someone else, especially if they are unsafe in their practices, easily doubles your own chances of getting hurt.

I think I'll take my chances with a cell phone and first aid kit on my toolbelt.

I hope this kid does recover, 21 is awful young to be knocked down like that.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 12, 2003)

Newfie, thats exactly why I like working alone! Found out this week that he is not going to walk again as he is parilized from the wast down


----------

